
Coil Whine on New XPS 13 (9360) Is Widespread - benlm
http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19992655
======
benlm
Received my new XPS 13 yesterday. Coil whine is very loud under high graphics
load (such as watching a 4K video) to the point where you can hear clear
clicking and screeching several feet away. Disabling Intel TurboBoost in the
BIOS made it much quieter, but you can still clearly hear it in a quiet room.
It's unfortunate, because apart from this huge issue I love the laptop.

~~~
glandium
There is hope on page 4 [http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-
applications/f/46...](http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-
applications/f/4613/p/19992655/20965401#20965401)

